# Dried morels wanted



## Mushies (Jul 22, 2021)

Anyone selling dried morels?


----------



## morelbiz (Dec 31, 2021)

I ordered these recently. they were great: Buy Dried Wild Morel Mushrooms - Foraged


----------



## katysmorels (7 mo ago)

Mushies said:


> Anyone selling dried morels?


----------



## katysmorels (7 mo ago)

I have ten pounds of dry morels for sale $60alb all pay shipping text Katy at 5598366968


----------



## Bobcat7777 (5 mo ago)

Mushies said:


> Anyone selling dried morels?


----------



## Bobcat77 (7 mo ago)

I have 35lbs dry if your interested. Message me here.


----------

